# Tax Free Savings Account Arbitrage



## future million (Jun 17, 2009)

If you can swing trade to make greater than 1% a month, does it make sense to over contribute and face the penalty.

eg. In the past 3 months I have made $10,000 swing trading with an average of $25,000. That would mean a monthly penalty of $250, so I'd have to pay $750 in tax in order to save my entire $10,000 of earnings. 

Has anyone else done this or are thinking of doing this.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

future million said:


> If you can swing trade to make greater than 1% a month, does it make sense to over contribute and face the penalty.
> 
> eg. In the past 3 months I have made $10,000 swing trading with an average of $25,000. That would mean a monthly penalty of $250, so I'd have to pay $750 in tax in order to save my entire $10,000 of earnings.
> 
> Has anyone else done this or are thinking of doing this.


Here is another discussion on the same topic:

http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=602


----------

